# Capt. Nathanâ€™s Port Mansfield, TX Report; 1/1-1/5/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Its been an up and down week here in port. We had a good pre frontal bite, but then it fell off as our water pushed out and water temps dropped. Getting back into a more leveled off pattern with consistent water temps better fish are showing back up.

Most of our fish are being caught on Softdine XLâ€™s and DSL super models in natural colors. Over the last two days fish have been skinny, with the warmer temps. All our trout and reds have been released in good shape.

Open Port Mansfield dates:
Jan 17-20


----------

